# There is NO childcare Industry



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2006)

I have not posted one of my blog article here in a while, but I think it's acceptable to post this one.

You may find on my site where I have sometime in the past referred to the Residential Childcare Industry. I have since come to learn that there is no industry. In the United States residential childcare along with social services in general is a function of the government. The government regulates it, licenses facilities, and in the majority of cases provides the funding. Furthermore, it is not a function of the national government but of each individual state´s government.

Each state regulates its own social services to include residential and foster care. Further, their regulations will reflect their local culture, philosophy, and traditions. I have worked in three different states, and although there are many similarities there are also many differences. I see advantages and disadvantages to all the different regulations. For example, I think less regulation allows for closer, more personal relationships with the children, where more regulation may provide more safeguards for both the children and staff.

Is one state´s system better than another? I don´t know that´s not my specialty. I do know that national change is a very slow and tedious process that has been taking place since before the turn of the century, the 20th century. Is it right for people in one state to try to force another state to do it the way they do or vise versa? Probably not. Can somebody, bring reform through out the entire country? Maybe if they are willing to wait for their grandchildren or great-grandchildren to finish it. Even with federal mandates, change is slow!!!! And it still has to be done one state at a time.

One of the original "œhouse parent" sites (www.houseparent.com) recently had this posted on their blog. I find it an interesting read and will admit that it´s 100% correct! What concerns me is that the author, as well as countless other "œChristians" in this Country seem to just accept it as "œthe way things are". I´ll admit that for years I accepted it as well, but I was wrong. 

There´s no reason that the government should have total control of the childcare industry, none at all. So who should have control? Private business? Individuals? No, the CHURCH needs to step up here. If there has ever been an issue in our Country that cries out for the Church´s involvement it is residential childcare. Millions of children across this Country are in need of care and we followers of Christ are very good at seeking jobs within this industry, but what we aren´t very good at, is taking charge of the programs through our local church homes. 

Look, there is no reason that any Church sponsored childcare facility should be taking State monies in order to stay open. Shame on us for allowing this to happen! While we pull our children out of public schools in order to home school them we are allowing the poor children placed in facilities to not only be taught by the State but RAISED by them! God forgive us.

The author of this article ends by asking "œis there anybody who can bring reform to the childcare industry throughout the Country?" the answer to that is a resounding YES! Christ´s church can and should bring reform to the childcare industry. We should rise up and take the reigns from the bureaucrats and see to it that these children are loved and cared for in a Godly way. We have an opportunity to bring the gospel in word and deed to millions of hurting children, but instead the government brings them godless socialism and we wonder why our future often looks so bleak.

I applaud the church´s stance against abortion and I whole-heartedly support that stance! However here we have children who were born and are in need, yet we do so little for them. These children´s parents chose to choose life yet in their struggle with raising their children we have abandoned them to the State! It´s time to put our money where our mouths are.

Thank God that I work for a facility that takes ZERO State monies and as such can teach morality, spirituality, and character without fear of government interference. Yes, it takes a large sum of money to do this, but our churches are full of professing Christ followers who can contribute enough to see childcare facilities open for needy children, even if they would start small (think 4-6 kids). At least that would be a step in the right direction and may lead to the rescue of millions of children across the Country being raised and guided by a godless government!

We can bring reform because we DON´T LIE TO KIDS!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 18, 2006)

It may sound as if I'm picking nits but, while I agree with you that the Church ought to step in, it is not doing so. You are accurate to lament the Church's lack of care for the poor and the downtrodden but, while they are lax, there is a sense in which the current state of affairs is a reflection of that shortcoming.

To say that "...there is no reason whatsoever..." is not quite accurate when you answer the question as to the reason: the Church is off the map and in some cases taking Government money to exacerbate the problem.

I'm not trying to throw the baby out with the bathwater but, where the Church fails and sin reigns in the community, the State is both a bane to Christian parents and a form of common grace to those outside the Church. For all the faults of a public school system and social services, the pagan has nothing else. Absent the State and the Church's weakness in this area, the poor would go uneducated and unfed in many cases.

I know some might interpret me as saying more than I am and overlooking the overstepping of the State. I am not. I merely want to acknowledge the complexity in a world where the City of Man and the City of God intersect. We ought to acknowledge the common grace that the State represents to those outside the Church while continue to striving for the goal of waking the Church up to love his neighbor more fully.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 18, 2006)

A few things, Adam...

1) the attack on homeschoolers was unnecessary. a) many homeschoolers are struggling to make their own ends meet in an effort to provide a better environment for their children and b) I know MANY homeschoolers that adopt and foster children. I don't believe the scales are overly tipped between homeschoolers and the rest in taking in children.

2) the sad thing is, we are going to other countries to adopt, we are choosing children that "easier" and getting rid of the difficult kids (I've seen this amoung foster families I knew...one even got rid of a molested little boy, because he was too much trouble and didn't "fall in line").

3) the system is corrupt. The hoops ppl have to jump through to be able to foster children is for many families overly invasive and unnecessary. And the rules change for each child. Some are intentionally being kept from permanant situations by the SYSTEM...

4) enter the Church. Churches as organizations should be setting up and running homes as there is not always enough families...I totally agree. Can we do that and get the state to butt out??? One of the reasons churches DON'T take it on. Look at the cases that get dragged to court...cries of abuse for putting an idle and rebellious child to work with his hands...we're not talking these "boot camps" here...merely regular rural type activity.

And yes, it would be wonderful if the CHURCH educated these children rather than the state...you have my total agreement there.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2006)

Good points! I appreciate the feed back. I shouldn't have used the term "no reason whatsoever Rich, I was just fired up.

Colleen, I didn't mean to sound as if I was attacking home schoolers, I don't expect them to foot the bill for this idea, it's just that the church seems to support the idea of home schooling, which is great, yet doesn't see these kids as a major concern.

The system IS corrupt! Absolutely and that's a big reason the church should step up. If you can open a home (remember I said let's just start with 4-6 kids) and not take State money the State then has NO SAY in your program.

Sure, we the run the risk of false charges but I, having taken care of teen age girls (with my wife of course) have taken that risk every day for nearly 14 years now. I have to trust in the Lord.

Again I love the feedback here, you've given me more to think about as I press this challange to the church forward.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 18, 2006)

Adam, some good thoughts there. But how would the Church be able to do this practically. Don't all adoption/foster agencies or foster care have to be licensed or approved by the State? I though state regulations automatically kicked in in this regard no matter what agency was helping the kids.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Feb 18, 2006)

People need to understand that _the present system is itself an act of judgment._ We as a nations aren't *facing* judgment because we have adopted false, ungodly methods--we have been *given over* to false, ungodly methods, to lies and strong delusions, for our obstinate rebellion. Just as we are living with wars and rumors of wars. Just as we are losing our liberty.

Did we have a "bad" childcare system before all this government red-tape? No. not at all. My grandparents and great-grandparents were involved in this exact ministry, in children's homes. And it was the churches that founded these places and ran them.

The government took things over, putting most homes like that out of business, took more money from the citizens to "administrate things" than ever before, and insulated the general population from caring about the needy. Just like they have done with the poor, and the elderly, and every other thing they touch. Then they line their pockets while continually justifying their rapaciousness because its all "for the children."

I applaud you Adam for working for peanuts, and doing real ministry, all the while foregoing the temptation of handouts. It's a principled stand, and one that Christ's people ought to practice because they believe in God.

When true revival and reformation comes, you will know it because God's work will be done en masse, and the government types will have all their confiscated money, and nothing to do with it but lash out with punitive measures against those who reject them and their methods. Governments under attack like that usually lash out in persecution--but they are death throes. They will fold like a house of cards.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2006)

I must admit that at this moment I don't work for peanuts. I make plenty of money. I don't want that to sound proud, but I don't want anyone to get the idea that I am not paid fairly. After thirteen years and finding a facility that operates with ZERO government monies I am a very blessed man.

The State is involved in tiny ways with independant facilities but they do not dictate policy in any way shape or form. You may have to have certain sized rooms, etc but for the most part they have very little say.

What my current employers has shown me is how awesome childcare can be if done without government involvement, and while very few (if any) church's could do this on the scale of my current employer, many church's could do it on a small scale.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> I must admit that at this moment I don't work for peanuts. I make plenty of money. I don't want that to sound proud, but I don't want anyone to get the idea that I am not paid fairly. After thirteen years and finding a facility that operates with ZERO government monies I am a very blessed man.
> 
> The State is involved in tiny ways with independant facilities but they do not dictate policy in any way shape or form. You may have to have certain sized rooms, etc but for the most part they have very little say.
> ...



So how would a Church go about starting something like this? I'm just looking for basics. I know some states may vary. What is required by the State? How do we go about finding the right people to run it? How do we go about rescuing kids from the state system into this ministry of the Church?

[Edited on 2-18-2006 by puritansailor]


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2006)

Well, it would take a committee, that I am sure of. There are many people out there who would be more than willing to help. You would need a large home, but not a mansion. If you required no state funding, agencies would be more than willing to give you children as they normally have to PAY to have their children housed.

I will look into providing better answers to your questions ASAP!

It's not that difficult at all honestly.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Well, it would take a committee, that I am sure of. There are many people out there who would be more than willing to help. You would need a large home, but not a mansion. If you required no state funding, agencies would be more than willing to give you children as they normally have to PAY to have their children housed.
> 
> I will look into providing better answers to your questions ASAP!
> ...



I appreciate it. I know I wouldn't be able to do anything right now. But I'm sure there are some on the Board who could do something like that in their neighborhood. But this will definitely give me some ideas to provide a church if/when I become a pastor.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2006)

That's awesome Patrick! I will work hard on some more "official" answers. Give me a day or two to come up with all I can!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> That's awesome Patrick! I will work hard on some more "official" answers. Give me a day or two to come up with all I can!



Sounds great! Start a new thread when you get the info so it will be easier for everyone to find.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 18, 2006)

Wonderful thoughts. Adam, I know you weren't being intentional on the homeschooling bit...I just wanted you to know that many homeschoolers WANT to reach out to young ppl in a broader spectrum (and are doing so in many other ways). It just appears in the manner you put it simply because these ppl are starting with their own first and some don't want to have to deal with the state. In fact, very few foster parents are permitted to homeschool foster children by the state and that presents whole new issues for some families.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, the schooling is something I will have to consider further as I get some better thoughts together.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> People need to understand that _the present system is itself an act of judgment._ We as a nations aren't *facing* judgment because we have adopted false, ungodly methods--we have been *given over* to false, ungodly methods, to lies and strong delusions, for our obstinate rebellion. Just as we are living with wars and rumors of wars. Just as we are losing our liberty.
> 
> Did we have a "bad" childcare system before all this government red-tape? No. not at all. My grandparents and great-grandparents were involved in this exact ministry, in children's homes. And it was the churches that founded these places and ran them.
> ...


I agree that it is a form of judgment. I didn't want to try to figure out too much how Providence works itself completely out in that Judgment however. It seems that as the Church has retreated both in the power of the Gospel and, consequently, true Christian ministry to the world, the Government has been a judgment in an unwelcome way to Christian families and homes. Christians ought to recognize that.

I think, however, even as God judges there is a hand of common grace in the matter to the pagan. In other words, if the Church will not step in then the State is a form of common grace, however imperfect, for the pagan who might otherwise go uneducated and uncared for. I don't want to push it too far because there is no clear formula of where the Church would step back in and the State retreat but I do want to think, also, about how God allows "rain to fall on the wicked" even in the current state of affairs



> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> That's awesome Patrick! I will work hard on some more "official" answers. Give me a day or two to come up with all I can!


I'm starting to get an idea of what you do. I think you have some really great insights on how Christians could work this issue practically. One of the difficult things for getting something like this off the ground in a Church would surely be the "How To". I have not really looked at your website in any detail. One thing you may want to consider is a practical guide to some of these matters. I know it would vary state by state given different regulations, but you could almost develop a separate website that would be a handbook on how to open your own childcare home.

If you would like me to host your current site, or a potential site as described, please let me know. I am way underutilizing my current storage and bandwidth on my reseller hosting account.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 19, 2006)

Starting another site about how to start a home would be awesome. I will start to look into that as well. If you could host it, that would be great! I can't tell you how happy I am to have started this post.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Starting another site about how to start a home would be awesome. I will start to look into that as well. If you could host it, that would be great! I can't tell you how happy I am to have started this post.



Hey Adam, I'm jsut curious, how's the progress on this idea going? Have you finished your info gathering yet? Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 6, 2006)

I got a decent ammount of info. I hope to get it together ASAP. Thanks for the reminder as I can get sidetracked.


----------

